# SHOCK leader



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

The snow and cold weather has been keepin me in from going to spsp, but eventually when i make it there: is a shock leader neccisary from casting from the surf, if so then what # test and how long?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Welcome to the board dha123....*

The rule of thumb for a shocker is. 10 lbs for every oz of weight you are casting. So a 5 oz sinker would = a 50 lb shock leader and so on. I use 5 wraps of leader on the reel and the length of the rod twice. Hope this helps! .....Tightlines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

maybe i just cast funny, but up in md if im fishin from spsp, i dont consider it neccessary to fish with a shock, i always do usually just bc of habit now, but i never did growin up, 20lb line always held 5oz and bait for us growin up, never had any sorta problem with it

neil


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i use 50lb for everthing it holds 8 and bait fine and holds 10 and bait well enough i make sure it goes around my spool abou 4 times


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

5&bait i use 40lb


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Finding out line size*

Last fall I purchased 2 rods and reels from a tackle shop in oc. They spooled both spools with line for me, but I have no idea what the lb test is. Is there any way I can figure this out

I know that one is for more pier/jetty surfing (on a 9 foot saltwater ugly stick) and the other is for surf on a (11' beach runner or somehting like that). I think the pier rod may have 12# -15# and the other 15# - 20#. 

Does it really matter? I guess the line is of good quality. Will these test lines work for me? Or should I have them respooled with higher test line?

Clear as mud

Jeff>.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

tighten down your drag and tie the line to the end of a scale... it'll give you an idea of what weight your line breaks at. i usually do something like this when i'm settin' my drag.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Shocker knot*

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/

Look under knots/rigs.

Sandcrab


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I Can Pop Your 20 lb Line*

NTKG

Loan me your rod (it has to be a surf rod) with 20 lb line, and I can pop it making an unitech cast with 5 oz sinker and cut bait.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

fyremanjef- I wouldn't go with anything higher than 20# in the bay, I know as a fact that alot of us use 15#mono in the bay,if you use anything higher then 20# you won't be able to cast it to the fish, to heavy. Try a smaller # test like 15/17# and you'll see what I mean. Test out casting with your heavy line and then cast a smaller line and compare the two distances and always use a shock leader,you'll figure that out when you lose your rig with out one(snap)!!!!  TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't use any shock leader at all. My surf stuff is spooled with 65# Power Pro Braid which is the same diameter as 16# mono. Just tie on a 100# coastal snap swivel and attach your bottom rig to that. I've never had a line snap. There's almost zero stretch to the line which means you feel the slightest bite. I've been using Power Pro for 4 years and wouldn't think of ever going back to mono. 

POWER PRO DIAMETER APPROXIMATE
(LB.) (IN.) MONO (LB.)
8 .005 1 
10 .005 2 
15 .007 4 
20 009 6 
30 .011 8 
40 .013 10 
50 .014 12 
65  .016 16 
80 .017 18 
100 .018 20 
150 .022 30 
200 .030 50 
250 .035 80 


Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Braid Shocker Not Recommended*

I just did a quick research of the distance casting forum. The number 1 reason for not using braid as a shock line is that the thin braid line can cut your fingers while casting or while manhauling your big rockfish to the shore. Number 2 reason is that braid line cannot handle abrubt shock from power casting.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

if i fished the bay predominantly, not like the beaches down here, but i always used a braid up there. no need to worry about the conditions you see down on the PT or anything. 

neil


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Green Cart....I've never had it cut my finger while casting but I've cut my hand handling a fish in the surf. You quickly learn to have a glove handy. As far as casting I've never had 65# line snap on me but then again I'm not trying to throw it 500' either - just far enough to reach the fish. I guess the bottom is that it works for me.  

Catman.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Mono or Fluro Leader*

Maybe Cat can help with this one. If you use a line such as Power Pro that is yellow or green, etc. Do you use a clear "invisible" leader such as a mono or flourocarbon. 

I picked up some 80 lb mono that I was using for my own bottom rigs and snelling circle hooks (let me say, I dont recommend first time snellers to start with 80 lb leader and circle hooks what a pain!) I guess I could use this for my shock also, but I dont expect to throw anything more than a 5 oz with bait, so the 80 may be over kill. I may save the shock for the surf, or the inlets where I will encounter more rocks, etc.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Hook Snood*

Try this


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*hey jef*

check your pm's from bigg "l"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fyremanjef said:


> Maybe Cat can help with this one. If you use a line such as Power Pro that is yellow or green, etc. Do you use a clear "invisible" leader such as a mono or flourocarbon?


Other than my surf gear, I use Seaguar flourocarbon leader. I use the 20# to tie all my bottom rigs, and I use it on all my jigging rods. I use the 40# for wreck fishing for tog and sea bass and 60# on my trolling rods. I have some 80# but don't really use it. I'm not sure if flourocarbon is really necessary in bay due to water clearity (lack of it) but I use it anyway. You can probably get away with using mono for your leaders in the bay. A lot of guys do.

Catman.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*jef*

you can use whatever you think will work , but the law of physics says that your shock leader must be 10 times what your main line is . I use 6lb test and 65lb power pro shock leader on everything and as long distance caster I have only broke off twice. and I realy think that was due from a knot error. I'm trying to get orest, and otter togather so we can start our own distance classes. I will let you know how that turns out.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i tried casting without a shocker on braid and snapped the line. probably more about my casting technique or lack of it. go out to a field and try it if you have braid and aren't sure. will save you some frustration and rigs if you do snap off. the other problem for me I noticed was hitting the levelwind. mono is nice when you fishing in tight quarters with others, nothing like getting tangled with someone that has mono and cutting through their line
just my opinion


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I find it hard to beleive that you can snap 65# Power Pro. Most problems happen when mono knots are used. I had that problem in the beginning. I agree that fishing in a crowd can be a problem. That's why I try to get up current when possible. Most of the time it's fishermen with too little weight and they're not holding bottom. Braided line is taking hits just like circle hooks. Learn to use them because they're here to stay.  

Before this gets into a pi$$ing contest I've said all I'm going to say about braided lines.  

Catman.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*hey cat*

I never said that I can pop 65lb test what I said was that I never broke 65lb due to my casting . when I did brake off it was my knot that was at fault.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

GreenCART

Why would you try and pop it, you can get away with not poppin it why would you? I thought the point of fishing was to keep your rigs in teh water with line behind them? IF you have to pop it casting you should learn some other casts, cause my buddy read this post and called me on the damn phone to ask how you cast. We've fished the SPSP area for a long time, and we can fish without shock if we want and throw 5-6oz on breakaways a good ways, people who've seen me cast fishing can tell you im not a casting whimp, not a distance champ but i can hold my own. 

Braid in crowds is bad, if you say its not, you must just fish the bay, go fish the point with braid on your heavers and see what people do. people on fishin boards are much nicer than angry fisherman who dont like griswalds. there is a place for braid, i love it and use it whenever i can, but use it on the point or on your fightin rods at a pier and you've just gotten yourself in a bad position with everyone else there. its different in the bay with no current and 10ft deep water, but in crowds in other areas of actual surf fishing (most of the bay is NOT surf fishing), its an inpolite thing to do at the very least.

braid as shock... i dont really like it personally, i spooled up wiht 80lb pp, and while on the beaches with 8-10oz with bunkerheads we were having a helluva time with spinners not bustin'em... well the other thing is that it could have been frays in the line we were too lazy to think about, but on spinners with alot of wieght please do watch your fingers!!!! no matter what anyone says this is the truth, braid+wieght and not being careful(drag, glove etc)it will go through your fingers, i've cut through a pair of hunting boots right in half wiht pp.... dont ask how i did this.....

neil

catfish, with braid its not about actually breaking, its about snapping. no strech, it works both ways brother. i've seen alot of trout fisherman fish 15lb pp snap lines, with 15 mono you wouldnt with the same amount of wieght, however in the actualy purpose of fishing the 15pp is damn near impossible to break, whereas 15lb mono... my sister could break that... i can see where your coming from, but braid does pop... esp when it frays or knots are not up to par.... its the reason behind mystery breakoffs while fishin lures for blues/spanish... etc


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Stop Baiting Me (SMILE)*

NTKG

Catfish tried to bait me when he said that the braid never cut his line because at this point - it is a matter of preference. Every year we go through all this shockleader argument.

Like I said before, when I researched the Long Distance board, I noticed that you made many contributions there so I figured that you are an expert, and when you said you prefer braid just before Catfish made his glove comment, I just ignored you because that is your choice. 

But when you said that why would I try and pop it. That is the last straw  You misunderstood me. I do not try to pop the 20 lb line. I just would pop it using a unitech cast if I am not using a shockleader. An unitech cast is one of the several power casts as recommended by Breakaway, Blackbeard, Led, Longcaster, and others. Furthermore, I am not the only one to say so. Triggerfish said "always use a shock leader, you will figure that out when you lose your rig without one (snap)!!!!  Cast Daddy L said "the law of physics says that your shock leader must be 10 times what your main line is". Wtrdog said "I tried casting without a shocker on braid and snapped the line."

Catfish

NTKG forced me to make comments to you. You said you used glove. So do I. You like braid. I like mono. The argument is whether to use a shockleader, not braid vs mono. That is why I said nothing because braid is your choice while mono is my choice. The only issue is whether 65 lb braid qualify as a shockleader. I already had disagreed with you by saying that braid cannot handle abrupt shock, and I figure I just shut up and let others disagree with you  Sure enough, NTKG disagreed with you. So Catfish, you can see that i am not adding anything new to you  As you said "Before this gets into a pi$$ing contest I've said all I'm going to say about braided lines.. I agreed with you as braid vs mono has been argued many times. It will be argued again, but not here.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Braid is a tool.*

There is a time to use that tool and there are times NOT to use it. .....Tightlines


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*One Small Clarification*

NTKG

Yeah! If I am to cast 20 lb line without shockleader, I would not use unitech, but overhead cast which is more gentle.

It is just a matter of semantics


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Dha123*

My opinion read the first post from Hat80 and ignore the rest. If you hang around, you will learn who's opinions are worthier that others.

Use either 12, 15, 17 pound test mono for your main line; 17 ,15 during the bay spring trophy season and then switch to 12 later in season, since there will most likely be nothing there to break your 12 lb. mono.

I use either 50 or 60 lb shock leader, like Hat said 5 or 6 wraps around the spool and 2 length of the rod.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*HAT80 Is Not the Only Expert*

Remember how I shot down Hat80's arguments against Bag O' Worms  But we did not solve anything, either. We will have to wait and see how the artificial bloodworms will perform  

This is how we learn from swapping comments on this board. True, some of them may be wrong, but the reader should know to to separate the truths from the lies  

I don't hang around just learning from the experts. I also learn from actual fishing, but I find that I learn quicker by reviewing fishing board. I don't limit myself to Pier and Surf, either as I also cruise several other boards including the Blackbeard board in England.

The more I learn, the more I find that it boils down to personal preferences.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well said Green Cart, well said.  

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hat80 is not a expert and has never claimed to be.....*

I will tell you two things thoe that are facts. 1) Anyone, and I do mean anyone that says braid will not snap or cut you to the bone just dosn't know what the hell their talking about!  

2) You get a BIG DRUM or any other fish with big hard sharp scales and don't use a heavy mono shocker, sooner or later you'll learn the hard way. If that fish makes a hard turn and hits your line, it's going to cut it like warm butter. Braid or mono, it will part.

Just like that big fish thats gone, so am I. I will add no more to this thread. dha123 ask a question about a shocker, the surf, how heavy and how long, thats all. Like everything else I guess the weather is to blaim for the braid, mono wars AGAIN! .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fishing the surf is an entirely different game. I wouldn't think about fishing it without adequate leader. Man I need to go fishing.  The neighbor's pond is starting to look good.

Catman.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Taking it all IN*

Most of the questions on this board are looking for specific answers. But with so many different fishermen with different backgrounds and levels of experience, it is expected that we will not get one definate unamious answer, well almost never. 

Everyone has their own personal perferences for leaders, rigs, rods, reels, etc. Giving a 
basic response to a generic question should satisfy the poster. Take the leader thread for example. I think that the answer was " a shock leader is X feet long and X lb's ". Now whether it is made of braid or mono is a personal experience that will vary based on the person, the gear, technique, and area being fished. I never really thought of using braid before, but now that it was brought up, I may look into it deeper. Since I can't tell truth from fiction, I rely on the old adtage that 10,000 people cant be wrong. If everyone is doing it (and it seems to work) then I might as well give it a try. 

It is up to the individiual to try new and different things, if he chooses, to improve his fishing experience. I have read all kinds of books, websites and forums on all topics and areas of fishing. I think that this is the only way to stay ontop of current trends, tips and techniques. If you don't know, ask. 

What works for you, may not work for me. But I don't know unless I try. 


not quite my 2 cents, but at least a penny's worth.

Jeff


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i love you guys. yeah its cold outside it could be worse we could be arguing about how long our _____ are? well im asian so i guess i wont win that one... but ya... basically what everyone said.... GC. i had to bait ya, it was right there brother   and you responded in such good taste i really wanna get together and fish with ya now.... so you can see my SHOCKER!!!


have a good day guys

neil


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*hiya jef*

give me a call at work 443-285-8000 ext-2210


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

is it spring yet, think this extended winter is starting to get to everyone...


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Yes*

I Agree With Dog Thats Why When Spring Do Come We As Fishermen Are Never Home.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

is it normal to think about fishing more times a day, than i do sex?  c'mon spring, this cold weather is killin' me. i'm NOW just coming down with my first cold of the season too... i thought i was doin' good compaired to last year... guess it's time to stop smokin' those cowboy killers for awhile.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I am no expert but a shocker should never be braid, it defeets the purpose. The shocker is there for reasons. 1. To absorb the initial shock on cast. 2. to be able to grab it and wrap your hands around it when fish is in close. Live in buxton work @ Red Drum, fish the point all the time and only saw 1 guy last year from god knows where with braid as a shocker, just shook my head and moved away from him... It don't make sense to me. IMHO I hate the stuff unless you got a beach to yourself or from a boat, be coonsiderate to those around you. Forget the fact that it cuts lines what about peoples legs, seen that happen last summer on a mack bite little boys legs tore all up. I believe if you need line to cast farther something else is wrong... JAM


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Only one of my rods is spooled with braid, and haven't used it, since I am having a hell of a time keeping the mono shock from cutting or slipping. If I have it figured out, will try it this spring. Still, wouldn't use with people around me even on the surf, for fear of one just running me up and down the beach, and with my luck slicing through others line.

Me, and only my opinion, use 15 pound mono main line (prefer Ande), and 40 pound mono (no preference) shock leader four turns onto reel and two rod length. From personal experience, knot gives (thankfully not often) before line, and if line gives, wasn't checked for nicks or abrasions and as far as I can remember only one time did I lose a critter from the shock snapping, and that was a shark at 3R's.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Right on Shaggy, I gave PP a test last year in June and it failed in a big way. Too costly, and unless you re-tie on a regular basis ya start throwin lures away. Gonna go down in # test on mono this year for macks, last year I was usin 10# suffix dna, this year gonna try 8# suffix dna..I'm a mono man for life... Cost effective and ya ain't gonna hurt no one with it... JAM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Jumpin In...........*

17 lbs Suffix Tri,50 lbs Ande shock...on all the heavin sticks......

Do have the PP on the 8 ft trout stik and a few of my other bait rods....Fer a long while I was usin 80 lbs shock on the heavin stixs...but if Bucket can attest,it'll cut ya...especially on the 2nd bar,helpin me land a fish.....not good,if'n yer bleedin and toothy critters are atyer toes  ....


Another thing...I would disuade others from usin braid on the end of piers fer spanish.....it causes way too many tangles....and its a lot more of a hassle to untangle than mono...

not ta diss PP or braid...I use it fer boat feeshin fer them Togs and flatties...I may even use it on the yak combo


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

*Leader Knots*

I always get nervous about my bloodknot not holding. Anyone ever use a small barrel swivel to connect the main line to the leader?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*As much as I hate to give you any credit agent A (AKA NS4D)*

IMO you are one of the few that use the right tool for a given applacation!  To many others just don't have a clue!  Snicker snicker, so much for the kind Hat80, he's back.   .....Tightlines


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Shock Leader*

This Is Something That I Always Do After I Tie My Uni Knot I Use 1 Drop Of Super Glue Right Over My Knot To Ensure My Knot Strenth. And I Use 6lb An40 Siver Thread As My Main Line And 65lb Power Pro As My Shock. I Have No Problems Catching Fish. My Reel Is 4500b Baitrunner And My Stick Is 12ft. Amtak


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Let's see if I get this right about braided line.
- It cuts your finger.
- It cuts mono line.
- It's hard to untangle 
- It's hard to tie.
- It's too costly.
- Can't fish it in a crowd.

Well I've got to agree 100% but they're all 100% user imposed. Braid isn't for everyone but for me it's the only line to use.

I fish the headboats for tog and sea bass maybe 8 - 10 times a yr and all the regulars use braid. Boy does that pi$$ off the captains. 

Catman. 
-


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ain't this fun?*










Pressing buttons again Nick?  LMAO....Tightlines


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

FlounderFinder said:


> I always get nervous about my bloodknot not holding. Anyone ever use a small barrel swivel to connect the main line to the leader?


Use double Uni knots. The tags will almost go parallel to to line and not perpendicular like other knots... Therefore less chance of knot gets caught in the guide.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Braid and Surf Fishing*

This year, I plan on getting into fishing a lot more than years past. While doing some fishing in the Fall, I was watching a few people w/ light medium rods and noticed they were casting a mile -- when I asked them how, they said it was the line (PowerPro) --

So -- for grins, I bought a 300 yard spool of 15 lb powerpro from Cabela's and used it to spool up 2 new reels I bought for this year. In both cases, I backed the reels w/ 12 lb mono and then tied powerpro on top.

Have not fished them yet but will soon....

After having done that, I figured I still had a decent amount left so I stripped off some of the mono from my Surf Rod and topped it off w/ the power pro too. -- figured it would work well there -- e.g. no memory, etc.

After reading all the recent posts, it seems like there is a lot of animosity regarding the use of braid in a surf fishing application. Plus there seem to be the more or less technical issues like cutting of hands, shock leader, etc.

So -- I'm looking for recommendations. Most of my surf fishing involves a 9 foot rod, shimano reel and casting 3-4 oz sinkers. I use top and bottoms mainly -- hand tied dropper loops w/ fluorocarbon

If I didn't want to "waste" the braid I've put on my surf rod and wanted to try and make a go of it -- what do people suggest ? Should I just top off the power pro w/ about a 50lb monofiliment shock leader ?

If I go the shock leader route -- how do I buy it -- just buy a 100 yard spool of 50lb ? -- or is there somewhere in the balt area that I can just go buy approximately 25ft of mono ?

When tying a shock leader to power pro or other braids, what knot is advisable ? -- so far, I've always connected my braid to mono backer using a uni to uni knot. Any suggestions ?

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hi Ex....When tieing your leader to PP the only knot that is recommended by Power Pro is the Albright. It's the knot I use. For shock and trolling leader Seaguar fluorocarbon is the only thing I use. It's expensive but it is the very best.

Catman.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

a bimini with more twists to double uni is good too... better i think


neil


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Ande Tourny*

Excalibur,

All I use is Ande Tourny line 50 thru 80 lb test, By a spool at 7 bucks , it will last ya 2 seasons easily! I use a improved Albright to join the lines, even with braid. I will burn the tag on the braid but that is all. I have never seen a Albright fail, but I do not catch alot of big fish...LOL   

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*

Where do you find Ande tourney ? (I've never seen it at Dick's)

Would Tochterman's carry it ?

Also -- I tried tying an albright between a scrap of 100lb mono and a scrap of powerpro -- the experiment was unsuccessful -- 

Any ideas where I can get a good lesson on tying that kind of knot ? (I was using the guide provided w/ powerpro -- but it didn't do the trick)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Excalibur said:


> Where do you find Ande tourney ? (I've never seen it at Dick's)
> 
> Would Tochterman's carry it ?
> 
> ...


OOps wrong quote.  

To your question about the braid on surf rod, one thing that some guys are doing(I haven't tried it yet) is put the braid down as backing on the reel and then fill up with mono. Put about 100yrds of braid and then fill up. Gives ya a lil more line capacity.

Oh and for the leader, try tying to something smaller like 50#, you wouldn't be using 100 for shock anyway.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Current setup*

Currently, I have my surf rod spooled w/ mono backer and powepro on top. The albight w/ 100 lb mono and powerpro was just an experiment. I had a scrap of 100lb lying around -- use it to do projects at my house. Outside of that, the only thing I have is 17lb fluorocarbon. Will need to make a trip out to the store before I can try tying w/ 50lb.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*With Braid use the Improved Albright!*

With Braid I use the improved Albright, it is Identical to the albright , with the exception that you use an internal wrap(5 or 6 wraps) after the albright normal wrap. i.e.g do the normal Albright , but instead of cinching it up, make 5 or 6 wraps internally on the remaining loop(one line only) not the dual loop! Give it lots of spit and cinch it up, then burn the tag end with a lighter so that a blob appears on the Braid, then pull on the knot until it is completely tight.

If it lets go of the braid let me know, but I am sure it wont! It is a killer knot! I use it for Joining 100 lb Mono for shark fishing and it has never failed!

If all else fails go with a Bimini knot and a no name knot it will definately not let go!

Hooks up, 
Forrest


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Also, I use Yozuri 30lb*

If I am joing Mono to Mono ...ieg 17 sufix to a shock leader I will use yozuri smoked colored 30lb, which is actually 40 lb plus, breakage test. I love this combination. 1st it casts easily and I can put 15 wraps on the spool and not notice any degradation to casting. With the extra wraps, when I do have a large fish in the suds by myself, I can grab the leader and drag the fish up the beach with a lot more confidence. The knot is small using an Albright knot and casts well as long as you burn the knot up close! I havae experienced som degradation in casting if the tag ends are a little too long!

Hope this helps,
Forrest

P.S. If all else fails use the Ande 50lb clear, it is a little thicker but casts almost as well.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Improved albright ?*

Did a quick search out on the web -- found references to this knot but no pics -- Does anyone have a series of images showing how to tie it ? Playing around yesterday, I believe I've mastered the regular albright -- but I'm not clear on the improved one.

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bass Pro*

carries Andre's tourney. Small wire display rack, back wall to the extreme right.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Excalibur, try this sight www.saltwatersurffisherman.com I use the shock leader knot and haven't had a problem with it,easy to tie and strong enought to fight a large fish. TRIGGER


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Excalibur said:


> Did a quick search out on the web -- found references to this knot but no pics -- Does anyone have a series of images showing how to tie it ? Playing around yesterday, I believe I've mastered the regular albright -- but I'm not clear on the improved one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ex



HERE Ya go...........http://www.leadertec.com/fishing_knots/knots_imp_albrt.html


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanx guys for all the advice ill be prepared the fish the jetties at spsp


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

NSearch...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Excalibur said:


> NSearch...



always ready ta help....make sure ya put a lota spit on the knot,before tightenin down


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Braided line without a shocker...*

..Please dont fish next to me...


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*I think Haterasoutfitters.com has a flash video*

I am pretty sure HatterasOutfitters. com has a detailed Flash Video of the improved Albright. When you get there click on links the scroll down to Knots section.I found the link it is called ALberto's knot on the site, but here it is!Improved Albright for joining Mono to Braid 

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks again...*

Ai4wd


----------

